# Leveling pavers



## coastal (Aug 27, 2007)

Is there an easy way to get the pavers up? I’m thinking maybe a putty knife would slip between the pavers and help me get the first one out.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.......

Usually the only thing holding them in place is Gravity,......
So,.....
Anyway you can get the 1st 1 out is the Best Way,......

I'd try the Putty Knife on 1 at an edge maybe.....


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Concrete or clay pavers?

If the concrete pavers are installed properly, the easiest way is by starting at an edge or corner.

Trying to remove one from the center it just about impossible unless you drill and break one to get a start. The concrete in a paver is 8000+ psi and possibly 10-12,000 psi.

If they are not installed properly, a toy like a putty knife may work.


----------



## coastal (Aug 27, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> Concrete or clay pavers?


Good question! They are around the pool, maybe clay?  They are not like the ones in the driveway.

I don't want to have to take too many out. The ones that need a little boost are no where near an end to start from. When we closed on the house, (new construction) they came to replace a tile or two and the guy just pulled up the ones he needed. I wish I would have seen how he was able to pull them out.


----------



## Neurosine (Mar 22, 2010)

I find that if you hit the front of the paver with a rubber mallet quite often you break the surrounding material,(suggest test taps until you find the right velocity for your rubber mallet(close to the weight of the individual paver.)) Then, that accomplished, you hit the other side of the paver. Some of the surrounding material should shatter. This may give you the lee way to tap the other side of the paver lightly, then it should be lying loosely. You can now pry one edge out a little, hold it, then lift the other until it lightly encounters the opposing edge. Repeat until removed.


----------

